# June 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "summer (horse) photos". So you can participate with a photo of a horse or horse activities, related to summertime.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of June 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Vermont summer (estimated duration: 4-5 weeks :rofl


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

An evening trail ride.


----------



## Horse Training Cowgirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Miniature horses


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Summer evenings mean late nights with some of my favorites


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Summer means ... more baths!! 

Matt and Luna the BLM Mustang, 5/10/08


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

FYI, here's a pix of Luna a couple of weeks later ... she was a stunner!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Summer--swimming with the horses!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My pally doing what he does best eating,and out riding moving along fast!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Some summer riding fun from NW Illinois!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Summer with Wyatt


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Summer arena days*

Three bay horses, on a summer evening


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! No new entries please! Please vote!


----------

